# Got Warts? - Cheap, Highly Effective Kill Tactic



## Deleted member 15262

There's so many methods of trying to get rid of these damn things, most of them are expensive, take too long for results, or simply don't work. The most common method is slapping some duct tape on and pray. Though after doing a ton of research to demolish a wart on my finger after slicing it real bad, I found this method which worked wonders for me and someone I know who's had a big one for 2 years (who failed with duct tape method). This method works for all warts, it is not limited to Plantar (finger/foot) warts. 

-Dip a piece of cotton ball or Q-tip in Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) 
-Put it on the wart, then duct tape it on. 
-Leave it on during day/night, but make sure you take it off for at least two hours for it to dry. You don't want to toast the healthy skin too much. 
-Reapply consistently, and continue for a week after the wart has turned black and falls off. 
Because most likely the root is still deep in there, and if you don't kill it, it'll come back worse or will spread to other wounds during the process (watch out for torn hang nails!!!!) 

Depending on the size and age of the wart, it should fall off in a week, week 1/2. 

This is one of the cheapest and most effective methods I've found, ACV isn't pricey, and has multiple health benefits when you ingest it, so don't be afraid of spending the money on it. You can find it at grocery stores in in the salad dressing isle. 


Good luck with your wart battle


----------



## TMG51

When I was younger, I had a plantar wart on my left heel. I tried all those over the counter methods and home remedies to no avail. Over the course of a few years, the wart spread, until I had a total of 21 warts between both two feet. One night I decided I was tired of them, so I took a screwdriver and a blow torch, heated the screw driver up red hot, and pressed it into each wart one at a time, about 1/4" - 3/8" deep depending on the size of the wart. 

I'm sure there are plenty of reasons why no one should follow in my example. But those warts all were destroyed that night, and ten years later I haven't seen one come back.


----------



## Odin

I need to try some of that apple cider vinegar. I hear it's good for a crusty foot soak as well. 

... and for historical purposes I will add an excerpt from Mark Twains Tom Sawyer on the folk remedies of the day for curing warts. 



Spoiler: Tom & Huck Talk Warts



"Aha! Talk about trying to cure warts with spunk-water such a blame fool way as that! Why, that ain't a-going to do any good. You got to go all by yourself, to the middle of the woods, where you know there's a spunk-water stump, and just as it's midnight you back up against the stump and jam your hand in and say:

'Barley-corn, barley-corn, injun-meal shorts,
Spunk-water, spunk-water, swaller these warts,'

and then walk away quick, eleven steps, with your eyes shut, and then turn around three times and walk home without speaking to anybody. Because if you speak the charm's busted."
"Well, that sounds like a good way; but that ain't the way Bob Tanner done."

"No, sir, you can bet he didn't, becuz he's the wartiest boy in this town; and he wouldn't have a wart on him if he'd knowed how to work spunk-water. I've took off thousands of warts off of my hands that way, Huck. I play with frogs so much that I've always got considerable many warts. Sometimes I take 'em off with a bean."

"Yes, bean's good. I've done that."

"Have you? What's your way?"

"You take and split the bean, and cut the wart so as to get some blood, and then you put the blood on one piece of the bean and take and dig a hole and bury it 'bout midnight at the crossroads in the dark of the moon, and then you burn up the rest of the bean. You see that piece that's got the blood on it will keep drawing and drawing, trying to fetch the other piece to it, and so that helps the blood to draw the wart, and pretty soon off she comes."

"Yes, that's it, Huck -- that's it; though when you're burying it if you say 'Down bean; off wart; come no more to bother me!' it's better. That's the way Joe Harper does, and he's been nearly to Coonville and most everywheres. But say -- how do you cure 'em with dead cats?"

"Why, you take your cat and go and get in the graveyard 'long about midnight when somebody that was wicked has been buried; and when it's midnight a devil will come, or maybe two or three, but you can't see 'em, you can only hear something like the wind, or maybe hear 'em talk; and when they're taking that feller away, you heave your cat after 'em and say, 'Devil follow corpse, cat follow devil, warts follow cat, I'm done with ye!' That'll fetch _any_ wart."

"Sounds right. D'you ever try it, Huck?"

"No, but old Mother Hopkins told me."

"Well, I reckon it's so, then. Becuz they say she's a witch."

"Say! Why, Tom, I _know_ she is. She witched pap. Pap says so his own self. He come along one day, and he see she was a-witching him, so he took up a rock, and if she hadn't dodged, he'd a got her. Well, that very night he rolled off'n a shed wher' he was a layin drunk, and broke his arm." ::hilarious::

"Why, that's awful. How did he know she was a-witching him?"

"Lord, pap can tell, easy. Pap says when they keep looking at you right stiddy, they're a-witching you. Specially if they mumble. Becuz when they mumble they're saying the Lord's Prayer backards.



Do kids still read Mark Twain in grade school or is it not PC... I musta read Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer a thousand times.


----------



## creature

interesting..

jesus, TM.. when the Apocalypse comes, we need to be in the same fucking caravan!

i was thinking "what about dry ice".. i mean the wart freeze stuff is expensive, no?
but dry ice is fucking cheap..

break it up with a hammer & grab some needle nose pliers?

i had to cauterize something, once, years ago.. can't remember what it was..

cauterization is prolly more effective, since it almost certainly kills the virus beneath, where the dry ice prolly just kills the infected flesh.. even at -120 F, some DNA might survive..


----------



## creature

& as far as the vinegar goes.. maybe letting it evaporate in an open dish could be usefull?

most vinegar is diluted to 5%.. i dunno if light breaks down acetic acid or not (i would think not), but if you can get it up to 10% by evaporation, maybe that can help?
& hell, i'd used some fresh garlic juice with it, too..

good tip, Gangstah!!


----------



## creature

BTW.. just wikied vinegar.. amazing, amazing stuff..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar


----------



## MarsOrScars

Never had to really put up with warts, but I'll store this in my mind somehow for future use...


----------



## Deleted member 15262

Hopefully you'll never get them. Just kept cuts/wounds covered and you should be fine..I got 3 on my Damn ring finger and it's a painful destruction session this time. 

Hopefully this doesn't require a stabbing and slicing fiesta. Would have to pick up a bottle of whiskey for that.


----------



## creature

a lot of folks dun like aerosols & chemicals, & i dunno how effective it would be, but i use dollar store spray disinfect on my feet & it works well in keeping athlete's foot away..
from the wiki, though:

*Disinfection*
The virus is relatively hardy and immune to many common disinfectants. Exposure to 90% ethanol for at least 1 minute, 2% glutaraldehyde, 30% Savlon, and/or 1% sodium hypochlorite can disinfect the pathogen.[11]

The virus is resistant to drying and heat, but killed by 100 °C (212 °F) and ultraviolet radiation.[11]

25 milliwatt UV lasers can be bought for about $10

i wonder about that whiskey : )


----------



## creature

this is interesting, too, & might be cheap:

Several randomized, controlled trials have found that zinc sulfate, consumed orally, often reduces or eliminates warts.[19][20][21] The zinc sulfate dosage used in medical trials for treatment of warts was between 5 and 10 mg/kg/day. For elemental zinc, a lower dosage of 2.5 mg/kg/day may be appropriate as large amounts of zinc may cause a copper deficiency.[19] Other trials have found that topical zinc sulfate solution[22] or zinc oxide[23] are also effective.
...
Zinc sulfate is on the WHO Model List of Essential Medicines, the most important medications needed in a basic health system.
Zinc sulfate powder is an eye irritant. Ingestion of trace amounts is considered safe, and zinc sulfate is added to animal feed as a source of essential zinc, at rates of up to several hundred milligrams per kilogram of feed.
....

sounds like it could be picked up at an ag. store..


----------



## TMG51

HippieGangster said:


> Hopefully you'll never get them. Just kept cuts/wounds covered and you should be fine..I got 3 on my Damn ring finger and it's a painful destruction session this time.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't require a stabbing and slicing fiesta. Would have to pick up a bottle of whiskey for that.



Common wisdom is that it's bad to spill blood getting rid of warts because that may encourage them to spread. That's why I went straight for the hot iron.

Of course, mine bled anyway when I dug out the burnt flesh, but the spirit of the principle was there.

Oh yeah, and I have pictures. Just sayin'.


----------



## Slingshot Collective

HippieGangster said:


> There's so many methods of trying to get rid of these damn things, most of them are expensive, take too long for results, or simply don't work. The most common method is slapping some duct tape on and pray. Though after doing a ton of research to demolish a wart on my finger after slicing it real bad, I found this method which worked wonders for me and someone I know who's had a big one for 2 years (who failed with duct tape method). This method works for all warts, it is not limited to Plantar (finger/foot) warts.
> 
> -Dip a piece of cotton ball or Q-tip in Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)
> -Put it on the wart, then duct tape it on.
> -Leave it on during day/night, but make sure you take it off for at least two hours for it to dry. You don't want to toast the healthy skin too much.
> -Reapply consistently, and continue for a week after the wart has turned black and falls off.
> Because most likely the root is still deep in there, and if you don't kill it, it'll come back worse or will spread to other wounds during the process (watch out for torn hang nails!!!!)
> 
> Depending on the size and age of the wart, it should fall off in a week, week 1/2.
> 
> This is one of the cheapest and most effective methods I've found, ACV isn't pricey, and has multiple health benefits when you ingest it, so don't be afraid of spending the money on it. You can find it at grocery stores in in the salad dressing isle.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your wart battle


Tea Tree Oil is good for warts too, I always try to have some in my gear, a little easier to Travel with than ACV, but thanks for posting this! I did use this for Plantars' warts once when housed, didn't know it was good for all warts.


----------



## wildwerden

Raw garlic works like a charm! I had a plantars wart on the bottom of my foot a few years ago and it got to a point where it was painful to walk on. Then a badass lady farmer told me to cut garlic in half and duct tape it on. Thing was gone in a week after fighting it for months!


----------



## Deleted member 15262

These are some awesome methods y'all, thank you for sharing! And ya tea tree is wonderful for bug bites too, and I had no idea about the garlic. Seems so much cheaper than a bottle of vinegar. 

TM you should really show us those pics....haha


----------



## Candice

When I was in my 20’s I had several on my hand I got tired of them and picked at them till I tore them off they went away never came back


----------

